# Interpretation on Waldorf?



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 20, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Ladies & Gents,

Does anyone Waldorf ? Is your take on The Waldorf Salad classic and/or
trendy with modern touches ? Would enjoy hearing your feedback.

Here is my Waldorf ...

 Waldorf chicken breast salad ...

SALAD ...

4 Cups of half inch cubed chicken breast sautéed in Evoo until golden and drained on paper towelling ... 

1 Cup diced, peeled and cored Granny Smith Apple 

1 1/2 cups Red or Black Grapes ( we do not have seedless grapes in Mediterranean ) 

1 cup diced celery 

1/2 cup finely chopped spring onion or magenta red onion 

1/2 cup walnuts 

5 ounces of Mixed Lettuces of Individualised Choice Selection 

DRESSING ...

1 Cup fresh Pineapple Juice made in a juicer or blender
1 Cup unfiltered organic Apple Juice 
1 tablespoon Orange or Eucalyptus Honey
2 tablespoons of Dijon whole grain mustard 
1/2 Cup Evoo 
1/2 tsp. Tumeric spice 
Salt and Freshly ground black pepper 

DRESSING ...

1) combine apple and pineapple juices in heavy medium saucepan
2) boil until the mixture coats the back of a spoon and is reduced to two thirds cup; 10 minutes.
3) completely cool 
4) WHISK the honey, Dijon and tumeric in medium bowl
5) very gradually, drizzle the cooled juice mixture and then the Evoo


SALAD ...

1) mix the first 6 ingredients in large bowl
2) add dressing and toss to coat
3) garnish with croutons if you wish for crunch 
4) serve with sparkling rosé or Lambrusco or Prosecco white sparkling wine or Sparkling Water with Lime and crusty warm Italian or French style baguette ... Enjoy ... 

Ciao. Have nice Wednesday. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 20, 2012)

The Waldorf Salad I grew up with is very simple, but I love it. We always have it on Thanksgiving and Christmas. It is simply made with a couple chopped, unpeeled apples (something red and crisp), chopped walnuts, chopped celery (about equal amounts apple, nuts, celery--or to your taste), with enough Miracle Whip (like mayonnaise, but a little tangier) to bind it all together, and just a touch of sugar.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback Barbara. 

I believe mine is a bit more trendier and your´s is the traditional ... I do not Jar Mayonnaise it; 

And I find Ali Oli which is a hand whisked Mayo of sorts, and is made with Extra Virgin Olive Oil and Egg Yolk whisked rapidly non stop until a Mayo forms, sort of too heavy when so warm ... 

This version of Waldorf salad is lovely without the Mayo and the apple, celery and chicken are a lovely profile.

Thanks again for feedback. 
Have a lovely Wednesday.
Ciao, Margi


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 20, 2012)

Yours does sound delicious!

We never put chicken in ours because it is served as a side with turkey or chicken, but I would like to make one like yours someday.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 20, 2012)

The fruit can vary from raisins and/or cherries, to pears.  I put my own little twist on the dressing.  Instead of mayo and/or sour cream or plain yogurt, I dress the salad in a light flavored (sometimes fruity) yogurt, i.e. lemon, key lime pie, coconut, apple or vanilla (w/ a pinch of cinnamon). 

Here are some ideas using different yogurt flavors:

Yoplait Original Style Yogurt


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 20, 2012)

Cerise,

Thank you. A yogurt dressing can be quite interesting.

Ciao, Have nice Wed. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 20, 2012)

Barbara,

My Waldorf is a good sized Lunch. Not a side ... I prefer to have my Baguette to dip into the dressing ... 

Pleased to hear you would like to give it a go. Let me know how it turns out ... Sauté some chicken & then peel, core & chop up the fruit and veggies ... Make the dressing before...  

Thanks for input.
Ciao, Have nice Wed.
Margi.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 20, 2012)

I posted this in the bean thread that Chief Longwind started today but my grandma used to do hers with apples, chopped dates, walnuts and celery.  She made her own dressing which is mayo based.  1 part vinegar, 2 parts sugar, 4 parts mayo.  Mix the day ahead and refrigerate.

The chicken would make it a nice main dish for a luncheon.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 20, 2012)

Jaboor, 

Thanks for your reply and feedback. I shall take a look at your recipe on the Bean & Legume Thread. I posted 8 Mediterranean Legume ideas verses recipes too.
Ciao.
Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 20, 2012)

This is my Waldorf .....

Waldorf, Maryland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 21, 2012)

I make a similiar waldorf but marinate the chicken overnight in honey before sauteing it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 22, 2012)

I must admit, Waldorf is s/thing I don't think I've ever made. I've eaten traditional Waldorf salad, but ii just didn't get me all excited to go home and make some. Maybe with a yogurt dressing I'd try it, but the idea of mayo and apples just doesn't do it for me, I love both, but together?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 22, 2012)

Buon Giorno Dave,

Thank you for posting the map of Maryland ... I had never known until 2 minutes ago, that there was a town called Waldorf in Maryland ... 

Normally, when  I have thought of Waldorf, I think of the grand five star hotel in Manhattan !  and their spectacular Japanese Restaurant inside.

Thanks for feedback.
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 22, 2012)

Buon Giorno CWS,

My Waldorf does not contain any Mayonnaise at all, as I am allergic to the bottled perservatives in it. 

Furthermore, I make mine with sautéed chicken breast ... It is the fashionable, not traditional take on the salad ... I also combine lettuces verses using only 1 lettuce variety.

It is quite lovely for a lunch on a scalding day.

Have nice wkend and thanks for your feedbk.

Ciao. 
Margi.


----------

